# Welk Resorts and Day Use



## jnikom (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi, we just purchased a Welk Resorts time share today for $17,999 today.  Part of the draw was that they say we will be Platinum Owners and have the right for day use.  We live only 15 to 20 minutes away and felt that it would be nice to be able to come use the pool and tennis courts for free.  Is this available to us if we were to purchase on the resale market?  We really appreciate your help.  Thank you.


----------



## Corman (Mar 16, 2013)

oops, didn't see that you knew about resale


----------



## jnikom (Mar 16, 2013)

Corman said:


> oops, didn't see that you knew about resale



Thanks Corman. We went to the presentation and they say that the day use does not transfer and only works if you buy from LW directly.  Is this true?  One of the big draws is being able to come use the pool and tennis court for free since we live 20 minutes away.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't know the answer to the question, but I would guess so. However, one question to ask yourself is, assuming it did not come with day use, it worth paying $17,998 more than a resale unit for the day use benefit? Let's be clear, that day use would cost you $18k. That is well more than free.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 17, 2013)

From a thread 3 years ago it was stated you do get day usage via resale.  Its always possible for Welk Resorts to change the rules, but of the 5 t/s weeks we own (none Welk), only one doesn't offer day use privileges and they were all purchased resale.  I suspect you can resale.

Here's the thread from 2010: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119082

Regardless you can do better on the private resale market on price alone.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 17, 2013)

If day use is limited to direct sales only, could you own the smallest qualifying share for the perks alone?  

Our "every other year" unit at Grand Pacific Palisades gives us day use, bonus time, etc. at that property anytime.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 17, 2013)

That is alot of money to pay for day use.  You can join a fitness club with an indoor pool for about $100 a month for the entire family and you can use it all year around.  The pools at Welk resort can be quite cold in winter. The fitness center where the gym was located was closed for a whole week for maintenance while I was there in March of this year.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 17, 2013)

Telling a prospective buyer that a perk is only for retail buyers makes my BS detector max out. Like 'The deal is for today only' or the non-existant 'Brand New' timeshare. There is no such thing.

I would encourage the OP to do substantial due diligence to find out if day use is indeed restricted to retail buyers, THEN I'd weigh the value of that against what similar gym or resort membership would cost. And remember that the annual fee continues forever, and will increase every year.

Not a good deal, IMO.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 17, 2013)

Let's put another spin on it

IMHO buying a timeshare 20 minutes from home, is buying to trade

Who would reccomend paying developer's retail for trading ?


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 17, 2013)

It's worth noting that IF YOU ARE CONSIDERING RESCINDING THIS PURCHASE, you have a LIMITED NUMBER DAYS TO DO SO.

As pointed out here, it's a high price to pay for day use of the resort, although I doubt anyone here would question the desire for day use privileges.


----------



## vegasVIP (Mar 21, 2013)

That sounds fishy...   There is a E-Bay Welk for $26.99 annual usage.  Dont know much about Welk, but 18k is a ton for pool use.  I suspect you walk in with your owner information resale/retail that the front desk staff will tell you to have a good time at the pool.  I cannot see them kicking an owner out for that.


----------



## benyu2010 (Mar 21, 2013)

jnikom said:


> Hi, we just purchased a Welk Resorts time share today for $17,999 today.  Part of the draw was that they say we will be Platinum Owners and have the right for day use.  We live only 15 to 20 minutes away and felt that it would be nice to be able to come use the pool and tennis courts for free.  Is this available to us if we were to purchase on the resale market?  We really appreciate your help.  Thank you.




$18K is enough to put a jaccuzi in your backyard. Or how much is cost of annual membership at your local gym?..think twice before it is too late


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 22, 2013)

OP hasn't been here since the 19th. It will be interesting to see what he does. You know the story....You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.


----------



## Guitarmom (Mar 25, 2013)

*Day Use A-OK*

We are owners at Welk, and we bought resale. We have been told we have Day Use privileges.

My mother was also an owner at Welk who bought resale. She lives close to Welk and actually took advantage of Day Use privileges -- no restrictions beyond those they impose on everyone.

So, please don't believe a sales rep if they say "Day Use is for developer purchases only." Day Use is for all owners.


----------



## benyu2010 (Mar 25, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> OP hasn't been here since the 19th. It will be interesting to see what he does. You know the story....You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.



Went to sales for reassurance that he is one of few that entitled to day use....hopefully not in this amount of information presented in front of him. I wish I paid TUG $15 two years ago, instead of adding a few ZEROs on the check


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 28, 2013)

We had something weird happen one time with day use, and I am trying to remember the details. At first we had a day use pass (resale purchase), then it was questioned, but checked and because we bought from an original owner they said it was OK). But this could all be BS. I would look at resale prices. Platinum is just their only program now, it is their points system. We did pay to switch and add more points and I think we would have even rescinded that, except right after the presentation we had to rush home because our beloved dog was dying. 
 I like Welk, and the points add flexibility (compared to our fixed 2 bedroom week), but as pointed out, even if it is true, look at the price differential.
Liz


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 1, 2013)

*How does that work?*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> ...At first we had a day use pass (resale purchase) ...



Liz and others, I'm wondering how a resale owner gets the "day use pass" ?  Does Welk send you some sort of plastic card after your name goes onto the deed?  Or do you have to request it at the guard station when you drive in?  If you get it at the guard station, can you re-use it or do you need to request it every time you show up  ?


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 2, 2013)

We have owned a resale villa that included day use.  Then we let ourselves be upgraded to Platinum...with a much higher MF. After my husband died, I sold the platinum membership, and recently bought another resale villa. Again, I received all the day use rules and my plastic card from Welk. As far as I know, Day Use is a given with any ownership contract.


----------

